# thoughts on awkward living room layout



## houseguest (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey folks,
I recently bought a house and I know nothing about interior design. The living room in my house is rather long and awkward because it has a lot of entry points. I was hoping someone could give me some advice on how to set up my living room. Right now I have a couch, coffee table, and two recliners--but any can go and I can get some new furniture.

This is the layout of my living room (note: this is all living room, the dining room is on the other side of that 7'10" gap).











Also, the entry way is on the other side of the 4'5" gap.

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!

Edit:
Another note, there likely won't be a TV in this room. The TV is in the family room on the lower level.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Is there a French window on the protruding side of the layout? One look at the layout, I can see a French window there. A lot of entry point makes the room well-ventilated with natural air flowing in and out of the room. Is there a garden around the living room?


----------

